# Writing complaint letter to Petco corporate



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

So I'm about to lose it with my local Petco stores, and want to write the best complaint letter to corporate as I can. I have pictures of all the sick fish I have obtained from them, so those will go along with it, but I want to take my time and do this right. Does anyone with any experience in this area have any suggestions/tips on things to include (or not include) in the letter? I want this to be as powerful as I can make it, so they understand how seriously their customers take the treatment of their bettas.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Try not to sound snippy, but give them a professional chewing out. Maybe give them a hint to check change.org and search "petco". include pictures (which you are) and say things like "I know your trying to make money off these guys but to what extent will you go?" compare them to walmart, that aught to get their attention lol


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

make sure to not sound accusing, be very formal, type it up and sign it and everything, tell them that it would be to THEIR benefit to care for them more, as it would reqiure very little extra effort from their employees, and that sick/dead fish among living ones will make potential customers question the health of the living fish around them. be sure to list the addresses of the specific stores you rescued the fish from. also include that you understand how their business works, that there are many fish and other things to take care of, make it sound like you are making a suggestion, not a complaint, because that will get you alot further than going off on the things that they do wrong


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

you should post a rough draft on here too


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

what if we get a group of us together and we all send the same letter to cooperate? I wonder what they would do then...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Call the corporate Headquarters, and ask for the CEO persons name so it goes directly to that person, and let them know that upon noticing some explain what you saw, that you would like to address some of these issues in writing, and need an address, and name of the person whom to send it to, 

Then in the letter, address the issues of what you see, and yes, in what store, ask the store for thier # as they all have this for this designated purpose, and just let them know in the letter that you have pictures that you can also send in an e-mail, and go to the Corp website, to include the pictures as well, and just let them know that it needs to be changed, for the health of the fish, and the employees who maybe discarding the fish improperly, and thus their will be cross contamination is other species of fish ...something along those lines should work fine.. Make your points, as precise and to the point, and also ask why they cannot or why they haven't overhauled the whole betta system, so that these changes are met?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I USED to be good at writing essays, so I hope I still have that in me somewhere. I definitely don't want to be rude or insulting (well, I WANT to but wont) because I know that accomplishes nothing. Cjconcepcion I was just telling my fiance the same thing about how when people see dead fish, it makes them wonder if they really want to get an animal in those conditions. I wont go easy on them, but I will make it as intelligent and professional as possible. Ivandert, that's a great idea! Get a group to write a bunch of letters and send them. Who knows what corporate would think, but if enough people did it they would HAVE to pay attention. And once I get something good I will post it here.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Lelei, good idea to go straight for the source! That way it doesn't go through a bunch of people, or just get discarded by someone who doesn't care/doesn't want it to go to the CEO.


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

As an English major, I'd love to edit it for spelling/grammar.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Also, you should point out that if petstores sold the correct equipment for bettas and educated fish buyers on the proper way to care for them, they would have less dead fish, more happy customers, and probably a lot more profit. costs a lot more to get a heater, 10g tank, filter, etc for a betta than a $12 tiny divided less than a gallon tank!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Sapphoira, good tip! And it's so true too, even though they can argue that having a lot of small sales adds up, since fewer people would want to spend big money for a betta. But over time, they definitely would be making more. Hopefully they think about long term and not just short term profits, since that would help the bettas AND Petco itself (which doesn't matter to me, but would appeal to them).


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I love writing letters to corporations >

Be extremely professional, and try not to sound as if you are having a casual conversation with them. You want it to sound slightly cold, but very well thought out, and forceful without being overly emotional. When someone opens a letter that contains slang, multiple exclamation points, expletives or is downright assaulting, they don't take the time to finish reading it. Pack the letter full of factual information regarding the animals and provide examples of how the stores are going against these facts.

If you are comfortable with it, post the letter on here before you send it so we can weigh in on any points that may have been overlooked, etc


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh and also something else is change.org usually has some petition going on to tell petco/petsmart/walmart to treat bettas better, I'll link one of them. they rarely get enough signatures to do anything, but maybe one day! 

http://www.change.org/petitions/pet...h-tanks-that-hold-less-than-1-gallon-of-water


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks toad, good to know someone has experience! Luckily I always type out my words and harly ever use bad words (besides out loud sometimes), so that will make it much easier. I found the address for corporate and the name of the CEO, so I will start working on my draft and should have one posted over the next few days. I want it to REALLY make an impact.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Send a copy to the Petco Foundation, they are separate from Petco corporate and care more about animal welfare than the bottom line. I'm not sure they can change any corporate policies but they would be interested in the letter, I'm sure.

Petco Foundation
7262 North Rosemead Blvd.
San Gabriel, CA 91775

http://www.petco.com/petco_Page_PC_foundationabout.aspx?CoreCat=LN_Petcofoundation_about


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Registereduser thank you SO much! That is super helpful, I will definitely do that.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, I have my letter written up but it wont let me attach it to this reply. I tried saving it as a different type of file but it still doesn't work.  I think it sounds good, but having input would be nice too. Ugh. Oh well, I will be sending it within the next few days so hopefully I get a response!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Can you do a Copy and Paste?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn't think about that.  But it's also two and a third pages long, so I'd probably have to post it in parts.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Dear Mr. Myers,

 My family and I have been customers of Petco for many years now, and have always been happy with the service provided by the employees and the products we have purchased. However, some months ago I started keeping Betta fish, and what I have found in Petco stores is nothing short of appalling. The tiny cups they are kept in are filled with excrement, moldy food, and undoubtedly enormous quantities of ammonia. Unfortunately, the water is not the only issue with the condition of these animals; the fish themselves are sick and dying. 
 I see diseases of all kinds afflicting the Betta fish, from Swim Bladder Disease to a Body Slime Infection, and I see them every single time I enter a Petco store. Aside from the gravely ill Betta fish, without fail I have to point out at least one Betta that is already deceased, lying completely unnoticed in his dirty little cup. I have photos of multiple Bettas I have purchased that depict the poor quality of life I have just described, which will be included on the last two pages of this letter. These conditions are disturbing and completely unacceptable for a company who sells and claims to care about their animals. Another serious concern is the care sheet for these fish that contain numerous incorrect facts and requirements for proper care.
 The first and one of the most important pieces of misinformation listed on the Petco Betta care sheet is the minimum size for the tank. The care sheet states: “Male Bettas… do best in containers of one liter (approximately a quarter of a gallon) or larger.” This is very far from the truth. Most Betta enthusiasts will agree that the absolute minimum size for a Betta is one gallon, and that is only if complete water changes are done every other day, and other care requirements are also met. Also, stating that Bettas need temperatures of “72-82 F” (which should actually be 76-84 F) would mean that for the majority of household to achieve that temperature a heater would be required. Safely heating a tank as small as one quarter of a gallon is not possible, and will also not fit in a container of that size. Maintaining a safe aquarium to keep fish healthy is extremely important, and that is also an area where the care sheet is lacking.
 “Do a complete change for small bowls (less than 2 gallons) once a week.” Following this guideline will cause the tank to be overloaded with ammonia, and ultimately make the Betta sick and die. As stated above, small one gallon tanks should be changed completely every other day to keep the environment safe for the Betta. Also, larger aquariums need a 25% change every week, not ever 2-4 weeks, and that is if they are cycled (which they should be). They are like any other tropical fish and need to have clean water in order to be healthy and live a full life. 
Finally, the diet and feeding sections are not accurate and do not reflect the nutritional needs of these fish. Flaked foods should not be part of a Bettas’ diet, and instead should be fed pellets made especially for them. Frozen treats such as bloodworms should be just that, treats, and only given once a week to prevent over feeding. As for feeding directions, “Feed sparingly 3 times per week and no more than fish can eat in 3-5 minutes”, that is a recipe for a dirty tank and an over fed Betta. Betta fish should be fed about four individual pellets every day, and fasted once a week to prevent bloating. As you can see, the care sheet provided by Petco does not accurately list the proper care requirements for these fish, and misleads many customers which eventually will result in a sickly and poorly cared for Betta.
Something else I would like to bring to your attention that I know is very important to Petco; profits. Promoting incorrect care to make small (but very numerous) sales is a very disappointing practice, and it’s unfortunate that things have gone so far as to cause the deaths of countless animals who don’t deserve the treatment they receive. However, I believe that if Petco were to promote proper Betta care, profits would increase as the customers would be spending much more on the necessary supplies. Buying a more acceptable tank, such as a 2 gallon or more, is going to cost more money than a small, quarter of a gallon container. Plus, if the customer buys a heater, thermometer, proper food, gravel, and plants, they will be spending even more. Therefore, properly caring for these animals benefits the Bettas themselves, your customers, and your company. On the other hand, if Petco continues this pattern of neglect, it will cause customers (like myself) to look elsewhere for healthy Bettas, and a decline in profits will soon follow. 
Whether thinking of trying to provide better conditions for your Bettas for their sake, a combination of reasons, or simply just to increase profits, there is nothing to lose by allowing these animals to live better lives. Thank you for taking the time to read this letter, and I hope that it will encourage you to make changes regarding the care of these wonderful little fish.

Sincerely,

Cristina (Last name is included, but I'm leaving it out online)


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Woot! that sounds great!!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you! To be honest, I was super nervous about posting it. But now I'm glad I did, and glad you like it!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I see room for 2 possible changes.

I think when you mention the care sheets it would be easier to read if you made bullet points instead of a big paragraph. For example:

Of serious concern is the care sheet for these fish that contain numerous incorrect facts and requirements for proper care.

1. Most Betta enthusiasts will agree that the absolute minimum size for a Betta is one gallon, and that is only if complete water changes are done every other day

2. The diet and feeding sections are not accurate and do not reflect the nutritional needs of these fish.

3. etc etc etc


I think you should also mention the Petco positives like their adoption assistance and the bookshelf aquarium that is perfect for bettas and might be marketed as such.


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

What a great letter! I like how you use forceful vocabulary, but don't go overboard with it! I really quick put it into "business letter" format (I wasn't sure if you'd already done so, but just in case, here it be). There were also a couple contractions I highlighted if that's okaaaaay. XD
Edit: and +1 on registereduser's post. The grammar nazi in me was just looking at format, etc. X3




Your 2-line Address (without name)

Date written/sent 

Mr. ? Myers 
His position
Petco Co, etc.
2-line address 

Dear Mr. Myers,

My family and I have been customers of Petco for many years now, and have always been happy with the service provided by the employees and the products we have purchased. However, some months ago I started keeping Betta fish, and what I have found in Petco stores is nothing short of appalling. The tiny cups they are kept in are filled with excrement, moldy food, and undoubtedly enormous quantities of ammonia. Unfortunately, the water is not the only issue with the condition of these animals; the fish themselves are sick and dying.

I see diseases of all kinds afflicting the Betta fish, from Swim Bladder Disease to a Body Slime Infection, and I see them every single time I enter a Petco store. Aside from the gravely ill Betta fish, without fail I have to point out at least one Betta that is already deceased, lying completely unnoticed in his dirty little cup. I have photos of multiple Bettas I have purchased that depict the poor quality of life I have just described, which will be included on the last two pages of this letter. These conditions are disturbing and completely unacceptable for a company who sells and claims to care about their animals. Another serious concern is the care sheet for these fish that contain numerous incorrect facts and requirements for proper care.

The first and one of the most important pieces of misinformation listed on the Petco Betta care sheet is the minimum size for the tank. The care sheet states: “Male Bettas… do best in containers of one liter (approximately a quarter of a gallon) or larger.” This is very far from the truth. Most Betta enthusiasts will agree that the absolute minimum size for a Betta is one gallon, and that is only if complete water changes are done every other day, and other care requirements are also met. Also, stating that Bettas need temperatures of “72-82 F” (which should actually be 76-84 F) would mean that for the majority of household to achieve that temperature a heater would be required. Safely heating a tank as small as one quarter of a gallon is not possible, and will also not fit in a container of that size. Maintaining a safe aquarium to keep fish healthy is extremely important, and that is also an area where the care sheet is lacking.

“Do a complete change for small bowls (less than 2 gallons) once a week.” Following this guideline will cause the tank to be overloaded with ammonia, and ultimately make the Betta sick and die. As stated above, small one gallon tanks should be changed completely every other day to keep the environment safe for the Betta. Also, larger aquariums need a 25% change every week, not ever 2-4 weeks, and that is if they are cycled (which they should be). They are like any other tropical fish and need to have clean water in order to be healthy and live a full life. 

Finally, the diet and feeding sections are not accurate and do not reflect the nutritional needs of these fish. Flaked foods should not be part of a Bettas’ diet, and instead should be fed pellets made especially for them. Frozen treats such as bloodworms should be just that, treats, and only given once a week to prevent over feeding. As for feeding directions, “Feed sparingly 3 times per week and no more than fish can eat in 3-5 minutes”, that is a recipe for a dirty tank and an over fed Betta. Betta fish should be fed about four individual pellets every day, and fasted once a week to prevent bloating. As you can see, the care sheet provided by Petco does not accurately list the proper care requirements for these fish, and misleads many customers which eventually will result in a sickly and poorly cared for Betta.

Something else I would like to bring to your attention that I know is very important to Petco; profits. Promoting incorrect care to make small (but very numerous) sales is a very disappointing practice, and it is unfortunate that things have gone so far as to cause the deaths of countless animals who do not deserve the treatment they receive. However, I believe that if Petco were to promote proper Betta care, profits would increase as the customers would be spending much more on the necessary supplies. Buying a more acceptable tank, such as a 2 gallon or more, is going to cost more money than a small, quarter of a gallon container. Plus, if the customer buys a heater, thermometer, proper food, gravel, and plants, they will be spending even more. Therefore, properly caring for these animals benefits the Bettas themselves, your customers, and your company. On the other hand, if Petco continues this pattern of neglect, it will cause customers (like myself) to look elsewhere for healthy Bettas, and a decline in profits will soon follow. 

Whether thinking of trying to provide better conditions for your Bettas for their sake, a combination of reasons, or simply just to increase profits, there is nothing to lose by allowing these animals to live better lives. Thank you for taking the time to read this letter, and I hope that it will encourage you to make changes regarding the care of these wonderful little fish.

Sincerely,


Your Name
Phone Number or Email address

Encl: Photos of Betta conditions


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I like that! Plus, EXCELLENT idea to mention profits, very smart ;-);-);-)


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok great, thank you both for your suggestions. I will definitely put it in business format (I was never any good at how to set that up, so thank you) and will try to edit the care sheet corrections into bullets. Registereduser, is there any particular place where you feel including the promotion of the bookshelf aquarium would be most appropriate?

And thank you.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I would stick it where your talking about tank sizes. Put something in there like "You're 6.6 gallon bookshelf tank is perfect for one or even two bettas if divided corecctly."


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

It looks great with the paragraphs RainbowSocks made, I don't think bullets are needed. Maybe mention the bookshelf aquarium here:

Buying a more acceptable tank, such as a 2 gallon or more, is going to cost more money than a small, quarter of a gallon container. You may not realize it, but the Petco Bookshelf Aquarium is perfect for betta fish! Plus, if the customer buys a heater, thermometer, proper food, gravel, and plants, they will be spending even more.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Alright, all of the suggested changes have been made. Thanks guys.  Just one question, should it be single or double spaced?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I love it, sounds very good, I like how you emphasize the points of care, and what it could mean to the company if things that they are doing could be improved, how much it will benefit the Co, and the Health and Safety of the fish. Also did you include the Particular Petco in question, such as the Store #, or address of the store, which city, and or state..and the person who you spoke with at the store, that all comes in to play when a Manager is reading they might just pick up the phone to speak to the manager of that store, and get to the bottom of it, also you might want to recomend that the staff have meetings with Aquarium professionals to keep up with Quality standards of Fishkeeping, that should also render them to show that things have been inspected, and a sticker will show such action has been taken..I would also somehow include that info..if you can..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Also I do beleive that there is several inspections that are necessary to keep the doors open you should call that particular store, and ask when the last time the store had an inspection, and what the results were, there is some info on line for public view in regards to this..but I forget how to acess it, via..some of the AG websites, for OSHA..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

And the "Complaint Beaureau" who files such complaints, has a public viewing site to see what stores have complaints filed against them, and what the end results are..but I have to look up that one too..BBB ..Better Business Beaureau


----------



## RainbowSocks (May 31, 2012)

Single spaced for a business letter.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks you guys! Lelei, I did include store numbers/addresses on the picture page, which I didn't post here. And thank you for those great tips, I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

It's very good; you did a great job.

I would include a few positive things, as people always accept criticism more willingly if they are praised for something first. Also, I would be specific about exactly which stores you are referring to, as not all locations are like this: the Petco by my house has beautifully clean containers for the bettas.

Other than those two things, I think you did a fantastic job composing this letter.

EDIT: Nevermind, lol. Just saw your last post


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks toad! Yea, I debated including something extra nice, but nothing came to mind.  And I DID include the specific stores on a separate page that wasn't posted here.


----------



## JessSH (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a little late to the post, but I just wanted to say I *LOVE *that you did this!!! I've rescued 2 bettas this month from PetCo. Thinking about the condition of the cups & how sick & injured my lil guys were makes me so mad! If someone was treating a cat or dog like this people would be appalled, but because it's "just a fish" people don't care. Great job on the letter too. Very detailed, professional & articulate. You definitely got your point across without being rude or demeaning.

:yourock:


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

can we see the pics..? also really good it seems that every one had put in some effort in this very stearn yet kindly... forcing them to make a change lol


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> I debated including something extra nice, but nothing came to mind.


 
:rofl:hahaha!


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

Last week I took a Petco survey and had my complaint about bowls and betta cups forwarded to an animal manager of the store. He began to tell me that bettas can live in bowls, until I backed my self up with facts. He told me he would forward my message to corporate, and they could call me back.

Still waiting on that call back.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, thanks you guys! Y'all are so nice! After seeing it so much, I just couldn't take it anymore. I HAD to say something, and I wanted it to be a big smething. I couldn't have done it without you all.  I'll include the best pictures below, they are not great quality, but the only camera I have is my phone. Bettasloveme, good for you for speaking up! I certainly hope you get that callback, since corporate can't ignore us forever.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

THAT LETTER WAS FANTASTIC! Great job! I really hope corporate can feel our wrath!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Try to send it Certified..if yu can..it shows yu are professional and take this matter seruously


----------



## ChardFish (May 17, 2012)

My best advice is to remain emotional distant while writing the letter and/or making your complaint. While its obviously your enormous heart that prompts action, additional emotion weakens an argument.  Make your point as quickly, as professionally, and as factually as possible. Do not appeal to their emotions- they haven't any, or this would not be an issue. Good luck!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

And yes..Fabulous job!!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you all again, for the nice comments and great advice.


----------



## ChardFish (May 17, 2012)

Yes, I apparently missed that you had done it already- good for you! Both Hot Lips and Trigger are Petco "rescues", and Avery (my double-tail male) was a "female betta" dying slowly at Wally-World. I am happy to report that Trigger is much better than he was, Avery is GORGEOUS, and Hot Lips.... well, lets just say she looks like a fish again. She was laying on her side in the cup, gasping, and all bent is a weird shape, like she was too stiffened up to swim. Took her almost a week before she swam normally (have had her about 10 days)..... and her color has changed- she is much less brownish around her gills and where she is lightly colored, and she is eating, flaring at Huggy, and acting healthy now. I think she had poisoning from dirty water, because all I gave her was space, fresh water, and food. Oh, and sisters, as she is part of the sorority now . Keep up the good work, y'all!  The people on here have the biggest hearts!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Just gave yur thread a 5 star rating!!! Those pix are heartbreaking..i cannot wait to hear their response to this.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

ChardFish, that's wonderful that you rescued those poor little fishies. I'm always so happy to hear when others do their best to stop the suffering of Bettas. Lelei, thank you very much. And yes, those are not the only pictures I have (the others are way less clear, and I wanted to show the most severe on here) and they break my heart whenever I look at them. I certainly hope they respond, as I am especially motivated because my THIRD rescue from Petco in ONE WEEK died this morning.  I don't know how I'm going to keep doing this when they die one after the other. I can't believe how bad things are in those stores.


----------



## ChardFish (May 17, 2012)

I am so sorry they are dying on you! At least you are giving them the best possible chance. Probably a stupid question, but does petco have any kind of exchange system? I would keep a cup, and then if they die, take them back and make a raucous. And when they fight back, I would take the fish and throw it at their beady little pig-eyes. LOL And then one of you would post my bail, right?  Seriously, though- I would make a stink when you buy the sickly ones, and make sure they know you will be back raising hell if they die. Be a total pill. Totally calm and collected, but be a thorn in their side. Squeaky wheel and all that!  And keep copies of betta care sheets and your letter, so you can give them out to patrons of the fish section every time you go in. In fact, I might just do that with your permission...


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

If you bring the dead animal back within a certain period of time, they will give you a refund. However, as silly as it may seem, I prefer to bury them, because they deserve to be treated with the same respect as anything else. Unlike Petco, I see them as a pet or a friend, not a product. You have permission to use anything I post that could be of use to help the cause. In fact, I would be honored.


----------



## JessSH (Jul 3, 2012)

ChardFish said:


> ...keep copies of betta care sheets and your letter, so you can give them out to patrons of the fish section every time you go in. In fact, I might just do that with your permission...


That's a great idea! Maybe even print out an extra page with a couple pics showing before & after of a PetCo fish. All of my friends are animal lovers, but they never noticed how bad fish were treated until I showed them a pic of Hercules the day I got him & one 24 hrs later. They were shocked & several of them now own bettas that they love. Sometimes pics speak louder than words. 

LinkLover- I dont think it's silly at all that you bury them. Every animal deserves care & compassion! I think it's sweet that you bury them & it really says a lot about the type of person that you are.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

JessSH, thank you, I'm glad that someone understands how much someone can love a fish. As I'm sure most people on this forum feel the same way.


----------



## bettasloveme (Jul 24, 2012)

So I have not gotten a phone call back from Petco. 

I wish I could of gotten a Petco number for their offices. I should loge another complaint, another nearby store has bettas that are always in filthy containers, with half of them with SBD or pop eye.

Its not only their bettas too, the other fish are in moldy tanks with no signs of water changes... poor things.

Their other animals are even worse.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> However, as silly as it may seem, I prefer to bury them


 
This isn't silly at all! I haven't lost any fish since I started keeping them on my own at the end of March; but when my brother and I were kids, we would bury all the fish that passed away. I feel that it's disrespectful to flush their little bodies; no one would flush their dog or cat, after all.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Bettasloveme, definitely send a letter, email, or make a call. Even if they don't respond, at least you know you're doing everything you can to help. Toad, I completely agree. Ever since I was little, we have always buried any animal that died, fish, rodent, what have you. Luckily I grew up in a home where ALL animals were loved and respected, and very well taken care of.


----------



## ChardFish (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, we bury too. I wouldn't literally throw a fish at someone, and I would take the dead fish home again after my complaint for proper services. I have always felt that if you take a pet into your family, treat them like family. If your plan is to let them languish and die, leave at the store, where they have a chance of someone else doing right by them!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

yaa.. that letter was a wiinnnnnnner


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

ChardFish, I totally agree! And bettafishfinnatic, thank you.


----------

